# Day in the life of Harley & his Mom



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

Well today Harley was a crazy little dude. We just got back from a great vacation yesterday and I couldn't wait to see the dogs. Everyone at the place that watched them were joking with me that we couldn't even have Harley back. LOL! One of the owner's even told me that she had to tell people to keep Harley in his crate so he could sleep. I'm glad he got all the TLC he needed because he certainely loves all the attention. Anyway, today consisted of all his energy spurts and then his sleepy spurts. I brought him when I went to hang out with a friend and grab some dinner and he slept the whole time. He then went with me to the grocery store and of course we got stopped several times, alot of people always can't believe how tiny he is. We came home and Harley had another energy spurt and bossed his *big* sisters around. He finally settled down and is sleeping in his crate, cuddled to the big stuffed animal. Well, I better get ready to go to bed. I work at a day camp and am a jr. counsler of fourteen four year boys, I need to get all my energy ready for tomorrow. LOL! I am attatching two pictures.

Jessica


----------



## colleen13 (Jul 10, 2004)

ohmygosh, harley is *ADORABLE*!! i want to hug him!! :love7: how much does he weigh/how old is he?


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

That picture of Savannah and Harley is precious!


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

That is sooo sweet that Savannah does that. One of my cats does that w/ my chi Mikey. She always goes and lays w/ him.


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

colleen13 said:


> ohmygosh, harley is *ADORABLE*!! i want to hug him!! :love7: how much does he weigh/how old is he?


Thanks all. Colleen, Harley weighs pretty much two pounds. He is almost four monthes old and I believe he is 15 weeks today. I'm going to have to check where I marked that on the calendar! :lol: He was quite a little spit-fire today, but around dinner he was great. He loves pouncing and playing with his big sisters and they really keep him busy too! He plopped down on a rug and just chewed on his squeeky frog toy. What a good boy! I think he is teething because he wants to chew on everything, even our hands and feet. We learned in puppy kindergarten that when he goes to chew on *you* that you have to ignore him for a bit so he knows he can't play that way with people, he is starting to getting the hang of it. I am such a proud mom. We missed the last class so we have to catch up on lie down. I'm sure he'll learn it pretty fast. Funny thing is you don't even need to tempt him with treats, usually it's just a toy he likes or just wants at the time. LOL! :lol: 

Jessica


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

Harley was such a good boy today. I'm working on finding a bag specially made to carry little dogs in. I think I like the bags on Petote the best. I'm thinking about having my mom bring Harley to camp while I'm working on a cooler day so the boys in my bunk can see him. They seem to love the animals at camp and are all very gentle. It would also be great for Harley to see yet another new place and new people. Especially lots of kids, great for socializing him.  I already talked to my boss and he said yes it would be fine, considering Harley is so small. LOL

Every once in a while I've been giving Harley an edible flavored nylabone and he just *loves* them. His favorite flavors are cheese and peanut butter. I guess I better write a mentel note to pick up some more at the pet shop. 

Jessica


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

OMG...that picture is soooo cute!!!!!! I just sent it to all my dog-lover coworkers!! =P That is too precious.


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

Thanks ilovesadie, I have plenty more pictures, but I will have to post them later. Yesterday, we had a big family gathering since my aunt and uncle were in from LA and we all met and my other uncle's country club. Well, guess what? I brought Harley with me, because I didn't want to leave him home that long and he was GREAT. He was such a good boy and played with all my younger cousins and he greeted everyone with bunches of kisses and tail wags. Everyone in my entire family love him. I also even took him on a golfcart and he fell asleep in my lap, what a good boy Harley! Tonight is puppy kindergarten class, we missed the last one so hopefully he will catch up alright, I'll update on that tonight!

Jessica


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

Harley did fantastic in his puppy kindergarten class last night. Next Monday, he graduates. I saw two great pictures of Harley up on the builten board. They were taken while Harley was at the place when we were away (they also watch our dogs) and one was a picture of him and a cute bischon/shihtzu mix that he played with and then another was a picture of him and a HUGE newfoundland. Harley and the newfoundlound were side by side and obviously Harley looked like a tiny mouse compared to that dog! That dogs PAWS were bigger than Harley. I couldn't believe it and I nearly passed out when I saw that picture. :shock: One of the owners of the place told me that they had another one of Harley jumping on the newfoundland's back and how fearless he was of that dog. She said he walked right up like he was king of the world. LOL! Sounds like he met another BIG friend while he was there. He played with all the big pups and everyone was pretty impressed how Harley runs the show. He zipped around the room and the other dogs would follow. I'm talking a labrador retriever, golden retriever, golden-poodle mix aka goldendoodle and a cockapoo. He does get alittle scared when they all crowd around him, but he definately holds his own. I'm so proud of my little guy. Time has flown since I got him at twelve weeks, he is now going to be four monthes old on Thursday. I can't believe it!! Also, the funniest thing happened today. On the van ride to camp, while we were at the last stop we met a lady walking her new puppy. I thought the puppy was so cute and asked her what kind of dog it was, she said a bischon/shitzu mix so then it clicked in my head this puppy looked just like the puppy that played with Harley in that one picture. So I was like, "by any chance did your dog every play with a chihuahua" and she was like "Yes, she did, a chihuahua named Harley!" and so I said that he was my dog and we were talking. Hopefully they will have a little play-date sometime.  Here's some pics that were taken a little bit ago that were too cute not to share. :wink: 

Jessica


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

Here are the last two. I got a little camera happy!


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

Well Harley, where do I start?!

First off, last Monday Harley graduated puppy kindergarten class. His favorite dog in the class, Chelsea, brough her entire family and the little kids in her family love Harley. I'm suprised how good he played with ALL the dogs. He learned, stay, sit, look, touch, find and paw in that class. I'm am pretty proud of him. He never mastered "down" and the trainer said that could just be because he is tiny and that smaller dogs feel vulnerable when they lie down. She gave me some packets to read on tips on teaching "down", but I'm not going to push anything since Harley is usually under control. LOL! Then Friday, Harley came to the first two and half periods of camp with me. It was color war that day, so it was full of noise and loads of people all over and Harley handled it like a pro. I'm sure that added even more experiance with his socialization. I let the little boys in my bunk that I'm the counsler of pet Harley and all I heard was "we love Harley" or "can Harley come to camp tomorrow too?". They were all great with him and even the owners of the camp wanted to hold him. Then on Saturday, my two very young cousins came over. Ages four and almost two. Let me tell you, I was very worried at how Harley was going to be with the little one at first but he was A-W-E-S-O-M-E. I'm thrilled that Harley was gentle and he followed her everywhere. All I heard from her mouth was "Harwee...Harwee". LOL! My Aunt got some great pictures and I will *have* to post them. I am so glad that Harley is friendly towards other people, I heard that most chihuahuas are warry of strangers. Even though Harley shows different reactions towards different people, he still is pretty friendly towards other people, that aren't my family and I. Although my mom told me that today when I left for camp Harley sat by the door and cried for a half an hour. He also crys whenever I leave a room he is in, what a little momma's boy! :lol: That is all for now, I can't wait to show the pics of Harley and my little cousins. I better email my Aunt. :wink: 

Jessica


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

I PM'd you awhile ago about Tyler Park being closed did u get it?


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

Nothing really new has been going on here. Harley had his latest vet check up recently and weighs 3.3 pounds. He is still sooooo tiny! Recently we went on a visit to Poppy and Oma's house and everybody loves him there. My Uncle Chris wouldn't stop cuddling Harley. He of course had to follow me around the house and loved playing outside. Harley also did that when we went to visit my Dad's side of the family and all my cousins. I've brought Harley with me to two restaurants so far, both didn't even realize he was there, of course he was in my purse. :wink: He also recently went with me and my mom to the mall to go shopping and of course a few people if they looked long enough saw Harley was in the carrier purse and he greeted everybody with kisses. My mom and I then went and ate at Einstien's Bagels and brought Harley, they didn't even mind, everybody thought he was such a handsome boy! After that, we made a quick stop at petsmart because Harley seemed to need a new leash to match his new harness and of course the only dog he decided to bark at was a GREAT DANE. :lol: 8) He really thinks he's a tough little guy.  

Anyway, that's really all for now, I'll add a picture tonight. He will be six months old in two days!!  

Jessica


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

Ok, here is Harley at five months going on six months. I will have some more soon. Once I get some more taken! :lol: 

Jessica


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Ohhhhh! What a sweat pea! That is a great shot; I love his markings!


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

Thanks Anna! I have to be quick with the camera though, LOL. He can move pretty fast.  :lol:


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

Where did my other pictures go?!  LOL.


----------

